

Windows 10 to support Raspberry Pi 2 for Free - jsudhams
http://www.keytosmart.com/windows-10-coming-raspberry-pi-2-free/

======
TheHippo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8983355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8983355)

